# Holo Lens: Microsofts VR-Brille erregt mehr Aufsehen als Windows 10



## MaxFalkenstern (22. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Holo Lens: Microsofts VR-Brille erregt mehr Aufsehen als Windows 10* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Holo Lens: Microsofts VR-Brille erregt mehr Aufsehen als Windows 10


----------



## crusader-2 (22. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil das Teil


----------



## Kerusame (22. Januar 2015)

macht auf jeden fall bock auf antesten.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Januar 2015)

Interessanter und neuer Ansatz, nachdem Sony und Samsung schon auf den Oculus Rift Zug ausegsprungen sind,


----------



## Masterbuchi (22. Januar 2015)

Noch ein weiterer Schritt in die Richtung, dass ich endlich in der Realität draußen Pokemon jagen kann und mit wildfremden Leuten auf der Straße Kämpfe  durchführen kann... Oder auch, "Zeit für ein Du-du-du-du-du-du-du-du-du-du-duell!"


----------



## theking2502 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das auch sehr geil. Und Masterbuchi, das mit Pokemon kam mir auch schon in den Sinn xD.
Aber es ergibt sich für mich zwei Fragen. 

1. Ist die Brille Autak oder benötigt sie einen eigenen Rechner.
2. Kann man zwei Billen syncronisieren, so man quasi zusammen einen Film anschauen kann? Das wäre schon recht geil.

Und die Preisfrage ist natürlich der Preis. Für das Teil kann man bestimmt mindestens 300 Euro hinlegen und das ist dann bestimmt eine light Version


----------



## BiJay (22. Januar 2015)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch sehr geil. Und Masterbuchi, das mit Pokemon kam mir auch schon in den Sinn xD.
> Aber es ergibt sich für mich zwei Fragen.
> 
> 1. Ist die Brille Autak oder benötigt sie einen eigenen Rechner.
> ...



1. Die HoloLens hat eigene eingebaute Hardware, die die Sensoren bedient, die Holograme berechnet und anzeigt. Es ist kein zusätzlicher Rechner notwendig.

2. Ja, wenn die Software diese Funktion bereitstellt. Die beiden Brillen müssen sich dann wohl nur im gleichen WLAN befinden.


----------



## Gothard (22. Januar 2015)

Das Holodeck wird Realität: 
*
Das bleibt abzuwarten, bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Test gesehen der das bestätigen würde, zumal ein Holodeck aka Startrek noch mher kann.
*
Microsoft enthüllte mit Holo Lens im Rahmen der gestrigen Windows 10 Consumer Preview eine eigene Augmented-Reality-Lösung. Holo Lens erlaubt die Darstellung von Hologrammen in Räumen, mit denen Nutzer auch interagieren können.
*
Können sollen ja, mal kinekt getestet wie gut das da so geklapt hat ?
*
Die von Microsoft auch als Holographic Computer bezeichnete Brille besteht aus transparenten Gläsern und funktioniert kabellos. Die Bedienung erfolgt über Gesten, Anwender tippen in diesem Fall auf virtuelle Schaltflächen, die sie auf dem transparenten Display zu sehen bekommen. Auch auf Spracheingaben soll Holo Lens reagieren.
*
Wenn die entwicklung auf dem Stand von der ms spracheingabe und kinect ist, na herzlichen glückwunsch
*
In einem Promo-Video stellt Microsoft mögliche Anwendungsbereiche vor. Microsoft entwickelte eigens für Holo Lens die Anwendung Holo Studio, die das Kreieren eigener Applikationen ermöglicht.

Holo Studio unterstützt laut Microsoft auch 3D-Drucker. Auch Spiele können von Holo Lens profitieren. Während der Präsentation der Augmented-Reality-Brille nannte der Redmonder Konzern den Sandbox-Titel Minecraft als Beispiel. Mittels Holo Lens ließe es sich um die eben händisch konstruieren Gebilde herumlaufen, was die Immersion erhöht. Um die aufwendige Berechnung der holografischen Inhalte zu ermöglichen, reicht eine herkömmliche Kombination aus CPU und GPU nicht aus. Microsoft hat zusätzlich eine Holographic Processing Unit (HPU) in die Hardware verbaut. Holo Lens soll auch bei längerer Betriebsdauer nicht heiß werden, die Wärme wird über die Seiten nach Außen abgegeben.
*
Wenn das so aufwendig zu berechnen ist frage ich mich wie lange der akku überhaupt hält.
*
Journalisten, die die die Datenbrille bereits aufsetzen und ausprobieren durften, berichten von einem angenehmen Tragegefühl.
*
Wenn das ding so geil ist hätten die vestimmt mehr gesagt oder durften sies nur aufsetzen und nich anhaben ?
*
 Erscheinen soll Holo Lens mit der Markteinführung von Windows 10.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2015)

> Das Holodeck wird Realität



Das Holodeck wird erst dann Realität, wenn ich echte Angreifer mit einem holografischen Maschinengewehr abknallen kann (also nie).


----------



## Masterbuchi (22. Januar 2015)

Mir schwebt eher vor, dass in einer weiterentwickelten Version das Ding online ist und die Position von Menschen in deinem Umkreis die ebenfalls diese Brille tragen erkennt und denen in die AR einen Skin auf den Körper des Menschen legt


----------



## Kasian (22. Januar 2015)

Gothard schrieb:


> Wenn das ding so geil ist hätten die vestimmt mehr gesagt oder durften sies nur aufsetzen und nich anhaben ?



Project HoloLens: Our Exclusive Hands-On With Microsoft's Holographic Goggles | WIRED

Nuff said ^^


----------



## Andi2008 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Idee gut, wenn man bei Weltraumsimulationen das Cockpit nachbilden und verschiedene Schalter bedienen könnte. (würde natürlich auch bei Flugsimulatoren etc. passen)


----------



## Torca93 (22. Januar 2015)

Zukunftswunsch
Stellt euch vor Paintball mit dieser Brille zu spielen*.*


----------



## MadFox80 (22. Januar 2015)

Gothard schrieb:


> Das Holodeck wird Realität:
> 
> Das bleibt abzuwarten, bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Test gesehen der das bestätigen würde, zumal ein Holodeck aka Startrek noch mher kann.



Ja, man braucht halt keine Brille  - wobei ich das Ganze schon spannend finde, denn wenn die Brille tatsaechlich ziemlich leicht ist, nicht heiss wird, "nur" einen eigenen Chip benoetigt und auf WIndows 10 abgestimmt sein wird...klingt doch vielversprechend. Ich bin gespannt. Hoffentlich kann man das dann bald auf der E3 testen 
Was den Akku betrifft, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, denn bis dahin haben die sicherlich etwas kompaktes mit guter Laufzeit eingebastelt.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Januar 2015)

Hoffentlich funktioniert der Kram besser als Kinect


----------



## Batze (22. Januar 2015)

Zumindest sieht das Ding richtig Schick aus. Da könnte sogar Georgi vor Neid platzen.


----------



## Telekraft (22. Januar 2015)

Liebe PC Games, HoloLens ist nicht VR, richtig wäre AR Augmented Reality.


----------



## Cicero (23. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> 1. Die HoloLens hat eigene eingebaute Hardware, die die Sensoren bedient, die Holograme berechnet und anzeigt. Es ist kein zusätzlicher Rechner notwendig.



Und genau das glaube ich nämlich nicht. Wenn man sich den Marketing (!) Film anschaut, was die Brille alles können soll (zB die Sequenz mit dem Motorrad- Desgin), dann MUSS hintendran ein potenter Rechner stecken und die Brille wirft das Bild dem Nutzer aus bzw. streamt die am Rechner erstellten Inhalte auf die Brille.


----------



## BiJay (23. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Und genau das glaube ich nämlich nicht. Wenn man sich den Marketing (!) Film anschaut, was die Brille alles können soll (zB die Sequenz mit dem Motorrad- Desgin), dann MUSS hintendran ein potenter Rechner stecken und die Brille wirft das Bild dem Nutzer aus bzw. streamt die am Rechner erstellten Inhalte auf die Brille.



Das wurde aber so in der Präsentation erzählt. Die Hologramme sind jetzt auch nicht so grafisch hochwertig, als dass es wirklich so unglaubwürdig ist.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2015)

Ich frage mich gerade, wie die Kalibration der Brille funktioniert. Da ja erst mal jeder Mensch anders ist, muß die ja für jeden Nutzer erstmal eingestallt werden, damit die Linie Auge - Bild in der Brille - Realität funktioniert, und ein virtuelles Objekt wirklich auf dem Tisch steht und nicht darüber oder in der Tischoberfläche schwebt.

Sobald man die Brille mal ab- und wieder aufsetzt, müßte eigentlich eine Re-Kalibrierung erfolgen, da diese nicht zu 100% an der selben Stelle sitzt. (Man beachte die Entfernung Brille - Auge (1 bis ein paar cm) im Vergleich zu der Entfernung zu den dargestellten Objekten (~50cm)). Normale Brillen rutschen zudem auch ...


----------



## Cicero (23. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das wurde aber so in der Präsentation erzählt. Die Hologramme sind jetzt auch nicht so grafisch hochwertig, als dass es wirklich so unglaubwürdig ist.



Eben genau deswegen würde ich erst einmal abwarten und nicht gleich auf den Hype-Zug aufspringen. Auf Präsentationen wird viel erzählt und noch viel mehr versprochen. Das ganze wird dann angereichert mit sehr gut gemachten Marketing- Filmchen und Trailern. Wie schon geschrieben: Die technischen Hürden für das, was die Brille wirklich können soll, sind immens. Alleine schon, was die korrekte Darstellung der "Hologramme" angeht: Die Brille muss in Echtzeit (!) und innerhalb von Milisekunden den Raum, in dem man sich befindet abscannen und die eigene Position berechnen. Anschließend muss sie die korrekte Darstellung der "Hologramme" (welche eigentlich gar keine sind...) berechnen und die Interaktion mit sämtlich im Raum befindlichen Gegenstände. Personen, etc. Hinzu kommt dann noch die eigene Interaktion, sowohl mit den dargestellen Inhalten der Brille als auch der Gegenstände im Raum. Rechnet man nun noch die dargestellten Inhalte dazu (Design- Programme, TV- Inhalte (wo kommen die her???), Spiele (!), etc....) kommt da eine Menge zusammen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass dies alles eine autark agierende Brille nach dem momentanen, technischen Entwicklungsstand kann.


----------



## BiJay (23. Januar 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Eben genau deswegen würde ich erst einmal abwarten und nicht gleich auf den Hype-Zug aufspringen. Auf Präsentationen wird viel erzählt und noch viel mehr versprochen. Das ganze wird dann angereichert mit sehr gut gemachten Marketing- Filmchen und Trailern. Wie schon geschrieben: Die technischen Hürden für das, was die Brille wirklich können soll, sind immens. Alleine schon, was die korrekte Darstellung der "Hologramme" angeht: Die Brille muss in Echtzeit (!) und innerhalb von Milisekunden den Raum, in dem man sich befindet abscannen und die eigene Position berechnen. Anschließend muss sie die korrekte Darstellung der "Hologramme" (welche eigentlich gar keine sind...) berechnen und die Interaktion mit sämtlich im Raum befindlichen Gegenstände. Personen, etc. Hinzu kommt dann noch die eigene Interaktion, sowohl mit den dargestellen Inhalten der Brille als auch der Gegenstände im Raum. Rechnet man nun noch die dargestellten Inhalte dazu (Design- Programme, TV- Inhalte (wo kommen die her???), Spiele (!), etc....) kommt da eine Menge zusammen. Ich bezweifle stark, dass dies alles eine autark agierende Brille nach dem momentanen, technischen Entwicklungsstand kann.



Wie gut es funktioniert ist eine andere Frage, aber dass die Brille es selbst berechnet, ist halt wie das Ding an sich funktioniert.


----------



## Malifurion (23. Januar 2015)

Ich zweifle daran, dass die richtig funktionieren wird. MS Ist im Übrigen nicht der einzige Hersteller, der eine Holobrille auf den Markt bringt. Es gab schon andere. MS macht es wie damals bei Apple: Sich alles ansehen was die Konkurenz macht, nachbauen und nachahmen, mehr Geld reinbuttern und die kleinen Konzerne eliminieren und sich als Held für ein "Innovatives Produkt" hinstellen. Drecksverein.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2015)

Die Idee an sich gefällt mir. Aber ich habe irgendwie Zweifel, was die Leistung der integrierten Hardware angeht. An den mächtigen Zauber einer Holographic Processing Unit glaube ich nicht. Das wird wohl einfach eine zusätzliche GPU/CPU/APU/wasauchimmer sein. Mal schauen, was draus wird und was die Hardware kann. Wenn irgendwann die Hardwareleistung steigt, kann ich mir sowas aber gut für richtige Flugsimulatoren vorstellen. Das heißt: Man hat ein echtes Cockpit mit allen Schaltern, Anzeigen usw. und hinter den Cockpitfenstern eine Art Greenscreen, der dem Gerät sagt, wo die virtuelle 3d-Welt hingehört und wo nicht. Damit könnte dann der große Nachteil einer VR-Brille eliminiert werden, dass man das echte Cockpit nicht sieht. Aber sowas wäre wohl kaum massentauglich. Wie viele Leute haben schon ein voll funktionsfähiges Simulatorcockpit zuhause? Die Idee gefällt mir trotzdem.

Zum rumzulaufen und der Fußgängerzone Pokemons suchen würde ich das aber definitiv nicht nutzen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zum rumzulaufen und der Fußgängerzone Pokemons suchen würde ich das aber definitiv nicht nutzen.


Nun, da kann man ja (bei entsprechender Verbreitung) wesentlich mehr mit machen:

- virtuelle Speisekarten im Restaurant
- im CD Laden  nach Barcode Scannung einer CD sämtliche Artikel des Künstlers angezeigt bekommen
- im Supermarkt nach Barcode Scannung detaillierte Informationen über das Produkt anzeigen
- beim Möbelkauf quasi einen 3D Scan des eigenen Wohnzimmers mitnehmen oder
- sich ein Modell des gewünschten Mobiliars online herunterladen und virtuell ins Zimmer stellen
- ständig eine virtuelle Tastatur dabeihaben können
- Multiplayer Spiele mit Mitreisenden in Straßenbahn/Bus...
- Zuhause als Ersatz für Regale mit Dokumenten und Zeitschriften
- Orientierungshilfen (zB im Obi nach Eingabe von "Holzschrauben" ein Pfeil, der einen ins richtige Regal lotst)
- Navi für Fußgänger
- "Terminator HUD" für Polizisten
- Kuchen nach Rezept backen, ohne das Kochbuch oä mit teigverschmierten Händen  zu versauen
- virtuelle Videotapeten
- als Arzt nach einem MRT Scan ein 3D Modell des Patienten genauer untersuchen können 
...


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, da kann man ja (bei entsprechender Verbreitung) wesentlich mehr mit machen:
> 
> - virtuelle Speisekarten im Restaurant
> - im CD Laden  nach Barcode Scannung einer CD sämtliche Artikel des Künstlers angezeigt bekommen
> ...



Möglichkeiten gibt es da definitiv viele. Ich könnte mir generell sowas wie Greenscreens (aber nicht nur als flache Objekte an Wänden, sondern überall verteilt, um einen dreidimensionalen Raum zu markieren) an öffentlichen Orten oder auch in der eigenen Wohnung vorstellen, die einem bestimmten Code enthalten (vergleichbar z. B. mit nem QR-Code), der solchen Geräten sagt "Hallo, hier bitte was hin projezieren". 

Das Problem ist nur (wie so oft): Man braucht ein großes Angebot an Nutzungsmöglichkeiten, um viele Leute zum Kauf zu bewegen. Gleichzeitig wollen Entwickler solcher Angebote aber auch viele potentielle Kunden sehen, damit sich für sie die Entwicklung lohnt. Ich bin aber auch jeden Fall froh, dass sich diese ganze Virtual- und Augmented Reality Technik jetzt so schnell entwickelt. 

Was mir da Sorgen bereitet: 
- Rechenleistung, 
- Akkulaufzeit (irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass in Sachen kleine mobile Akkus in den letzten Jahren nicht viele Fortschritte gemacht wurden), 
- Werbeterror (man stelle sich vor: Mitten in der Stadt wird man von Bärenmarke-Plüschteddys angestürmt, die einem virtuelle Milch über den Kopf kippen ... seltsamerweise gefällt mir diese Vorstellung irgendwie)


----------



## LordDelany (23. Januar 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Liebe PC Games, HoloLens ist nicht VR, richtig wäre AR Augmented Reality.



Wenn wir schon dabei sind:

Außerdem soll die Brille nicht gemeinsam mit Windows 10 erscheinen, sondern "during Windows 10's life cycle".
Das kann genauso gut ein Jahr nach Windows 10s Release sein.

Trotzdem danke für den Artikel. Sorgt auf jeden Fall für interessanten Diskussionsstoff - auch wenn das Release noch ein Weilchen hin ist.


----------



## MadFox80 (23. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie die Kalibration der Brille funktioniert. Da ja erst mal jeder Mensch anders ist, muß die ja für jeden Nutzer erstmal eingestallt werden, damit die Linie Auge - Bild in der Brille - Realität funktioniert, und ein virtuelles Objekt wirklich auf dem Tisch steht und nicht darüber oder in der Tischoberfläche schwebt.
> 
> Sobald man die Brille mal ab- und wieder aufsetzt, müßte eigentlich eine Re-Kalibrierung erfolgen, da diese nicht zu 100% an der selben Stelle sitzt. (Man beachte die Entfernung Brille - Auge (1 bis ein paar cm) im Vergleich zu der Entfernung zu den dargestellten Objekten (~50cm)). Normale Brillen rutschen zudem auch ...



Interessanter Aspekt, denn man muss ja auch Brillenträger berücksichtigen - da könnte es auch Probleme geben, denn die eigentliche Brille kann auch oft leicht verrutschen, erst recht, wenn man diese unter der Holo Lens trägt


----------

